# what up yall



## agee-unit (Jul 22, 2003)

hey this agee-unit im just making this my spot for all yall.im 20 been lifting for 6 years and i aint neva stoppin


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 22, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2003)

agee-unit welcome to IM! 

and I hear ya, after around 16 years I aint neva stop'n either!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome!!!  Always glad to have another lifter around


----------



## agee-unit (Jul 23, 2003)

yup i heard yall but does any one know how they can get theyre arms to catch up with your chest?my chest is the biggest thing on my body  but i cant seem to get my arms no bigger than 15 1/2 inches my chest is 39 inches. flexed it's 40. can any one help?thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

Post this question in the training section! Welcome!


----------



## agee-unit (Jul 23, 2003)

thnks dg806 for the help buddy.oh yeah if anyone has any success story please feel free to share with this newbie.thanks


----------

